# Disc cooker



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

I posted this on the ttmb board. But I got a couple of disc from a fellow 2cooler. I have spent about an hour grinding on one of them. My question is does the disc have to be completely shiny? See pic below. I have grind over the entire disc multiple times and can't seem to get it completely shiny. If it has to be completely shiny what else could I use to get it there?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not shiny - but you want to remove any coating that may be on the inside of the disc. I would think sandblasting would be better than grinding.

after that - you season a disc just like you would a cast iron skillet or dutch oven.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

You don't want it shiny. It will rust like you can't belive. You need to season it. Clean with soap and water and dry it. Get you a can of crisco and make a light coat on top. You don't want a lot just enought that every surface is greased. Then burn it on a fire and get it hot. Repeat a process a couple of times. Then the back side. This will keep it from rusting and more non stick.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks for the responses. Gonna to a little more work on it. before I season it. 

jdusek - when you say Repeat the process a couple of times and then the backside. I coat the back with crisco and burn it?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

mark_08 said:


> thanks for the responses. Gonna to a little more work on it. before I season it.
> 
> jdusek - when you say Repeat the process a couple of times and then the backside. I coat the back with crisco and burn it?


First with a paper towel put crisco on the top side. Burn on your burner it will smoke like crazy, let it go. Then let it cool down and do it again. To get it good and black. Then once it cools I do crisco on the backside the same way. Just turn over upside down and burn. and do the samething. If you don't do the back it will rust.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

jdusek said:


> First with a paper towel put crisco on the top side. Burn on your burner it will smoke like crazy, let it go. Then let it cool down and do it again. To get it good and black. Then once it cools I do crisco on the backside the same way. Just turn over upside down and burn. and do the samething. If you don't do the back it will rust.


Thanks!


----------



## skunky1 (Dec 5, 2010)

i have one just like yours but I welded an 1 1/2 flat bar around edge to give it a lip when cooking Tripas works really well.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

question........is this used like a wak????? what is cooked in it???? thanks....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That one cleaned up better than I thought it would. Looks good.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

chucktx said:


> question........is this used like a wak????? what is cooked in it???? thanks....


You can cook pretty much anything. In it. Just set it on a propane burner or over an open fire.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

it's real good for frying fish. as the smaller pc's get done, you can push them to the sides, out of the grease while the larger pc's keep frying in the grease. also makes a great giant omelet. once you start using it, more ideas will come to you. all we've ever done to em' is use a wire wheel on a 4" grinder to remove the dirt and rust, then season it.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

I have built a several of these and the key is to season it, season it and season it.. after you cook with it, clean it and put a coat of oil on it when you store it. If you leave it ouside it will rust over time. You can cook anything on these.. Here is a picture of some fajitas we cook on it every year for opening weekend of dove season...


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Where can I get one??


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

You can easily make one

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39570


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

scuppersancho said:


> You can easily make one
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39570


Perfect..thanks...greenie to you.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Here mine.....


----------



## toto (Aug 4, 2006)

Ilive in league city area, and I make the 22" discada .I have several for sale and loads of recipe's anything from frying to tripas contact me if interested in a discada. 713-383-8558 
Cy


----------

